

Using Dynamic Analysis and Template Matching for Phishing Detection - btucker
http://www.waset.org/journals/waset/v42/v42-59.pdf

======
btucker
I was just thinking about whether an approach like this could work, so I did
some searching and found some research. There's also [Detection of Phishing
Webpages based on Visual
Similarity]([http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.59....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.59.3258&rep=rep1&type=pdf)).

Does anyone know if such a system is getting worked on, say, at Google?

